# fruity loops eingabe mit keyboard?



## shiver (27. Mai 2002)

tjo, ich mal wieder *gg*........


und schon eine frage.. hehe...

hab nach monaten abstinenz mal wieder mein altes fruity loops ausgebuddelt und stehe gleich vor nem problem.. bis jetzt habe ich die töne immer über mein midi-keyboard eingegeben, aber das ist leider letztens kaputt gegangen =/

leider krieg ich es nicht hin, dass ich über die tastatur die noten eingeben kann... sozusagen a drücken und "A" eingeben... schön wär's, wenns gehen würde... weiss jemand wie?

thanks....


----------



## en2k (30. Juni 2002)

hi,

probiers mal mit einem klick auf den button ziemlich oben rechts (unterm play knopf). und wähl danach einen kanal aus. dann kommen gaaanz viele klaviertasten zum vorschein, und du kannst wie aufm (midi-)keyboard die noten festlegen. sollte ja für dich keine schwierigkeit sein, du spielst ja auch gitarre (oder?)

ciao, nino


----------



## Kaprolactam (3. Juli 2002)

Leider nicht so viele und billige wie man glauben mag. Ich hab schon ne ganze Weile ergebnislos gesucht. Allerdings wollte ich auch eigentlich ein Stage-Piano haben, das gab es nicht soo überwältigend oft, da habe ich noch nach Midi-Keyboards gesucht, wie gesagt, leider ergebnislos.

@Shiver:
Strg + T oder Options -> Typing keyboard to piano


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. Juli 2002)

Hey komm fürs Midieinspielen brauchst du doch kein Roland was weíß ich. Da reicht ein ganz billiges Ding wie dieses hier 

Wie auf nem Klavier oder Flügel kann man auf einem Keyboard sowieso nicht spielen.


----------



## Kaprolactam (3. Juli 2002)

Örks! Sicher nicht. Ich hab vorher nicht dazu gesagt: Ich komme vom Klavier her, drum bin ich ziemlich anspruchsvoll was das Anschlagverhalten angeht. Gewichtete Tasten sollten es dann schon sein. Außerdem hab ich dicke Finger und bleibe immer zwischen den schwarzen Tasten stecken. Deswegen muß es full-size sein.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. Juli 2002)

Ok, aber selbst ein 2500€ Roland hat nicht das Anschlagsverhalten und das Spielgefühl von meinem Flügel!
<- Spielt nähmlich auch Klavier.

Deswegen mache ich alles mit dem Matrixeditor. Klingt vielleicht blöd, ist es aber nicht. Auf den kleinen Tasten ohne viel Hub vertipp ich mich doch nur.


----------

